# Which color Madone is fastest?



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

I put my money down on an '08 5.2 which is basically *BLACK!*

Surely it is the fastest?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

My blue one is fasterer!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I was pulled over for going 117 in a 30 zone on my BLACK 5.2!!


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, if we're all talking smack here - 

Not only is the "Livestrong wannabe" Onyx/yellow color scheme on my 5.1 so intimidating to other riders that they stay 20 paces back out of raw fear, its also now a rare limited edition, due to the untimely discontinuation of the 5.1. 

I think we all should be patting ourselves on the back for getting our Madones before the 2009 color schemes come out. Even if you for some reason you actually needed to be reminded at least once on every single tube that its a "TREK", the new solid black paint will deprive riders of those entertaining moments when the sun hits the frame , and the carbon shines through, and you are mesmerized to the point of almost wiping out. Gosh, I'm easily entertained. 

And if I had to vote for "second fastest", the blue scheme on the 5.2 Pro like jsedlak's, totally rocks my world.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

If God had a name, it would be Madone. My bike was built by the hand of god and its top speed is the speed of light. It is so amazing stands upright on its own. It is so fast that it eminates dark matter as it rips tiny holes in both time and space. It has so much power that other bikes are actually sucked in at the front and spit out the back.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

That's pretty fast. I stand corrected.

Too bad, really. If its going that fast, you can't see how pretty it is.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Black is the fast pick because it is so stealthy...:thumbsup: 

I don't know about the other colors but a BLACK Madone should be good for 60mph on flat terrain with no cops around!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I got pulled over yesterday... a cop said I was going 45 in a 35.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> I got pulled over yesterday... a cop said I was going 45 in a 35.



BTDT...but did you have your seatbelt on?


dave


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

dave_gt said:


> BTDT...but did you have your seatbelt on?
> 
> 
> dave


My Madone didn't come with a seatbelt, did yours?


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

Black Madone climb faster :thumbsup: 

GGW


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought it was white was the fastest???  :thumbsup:


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

Nex spring the white Madone will be the fastest color to climb  . Just place an order on a 5.2 with a pair of x lite  .Its going to be a looong winter here in Montreal .:nonod: 

Richard


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

The true answer to this question is whatever color bike I am not riding is the fastest...


----------



## Munro (Apr 29, 2008)

*color*

I heard that tests have now shown that color is not the issue but instead it's using Lemon Pledge.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

+1 on the Lemon Pledge, its what keeps my Madone looking like new! Smells good too.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> +1 on the Lemon Pledge, its what keeps my Madone looking like new! Smells good too.



Agreed....Lemon Pledge!:thumbsup: 


dave


----------

